# Help needed with cabinet and power supply



## clickclick (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi,

I have a zebronics cabinet which has a slot for the psu on the top.

I have ordered corsair cx430. But the deal is the corsair has fan on the top, and the installation slot in the cabinet is also on the top, so how do i go about with it?

Should i install the psu upside down so that the fan faces down? or should i install with the fan facing upwards?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2013)

Turn the PSU upside down simple...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 4, 2013)

There is no straight or inverted in psu. You keep the fan up in bottom mount and vice versa.


----------



## gautam21ghosh (Aug 22, 2013)

turn psu upside down if possible or else change the cabinet which has top vent..


----------

